# Cole Haan Woven Cover



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

I want a K2 cover that has a good feel while reading. I've been waiting for the Cole Haan pebble leather cover forever. Instead I'm wondering how the woven leather cover feels. Does it feel as good as the pebble leather? Is there something that is better?

Cole Haan Hand-Stained Pebble Grain Leather Cover for Kindle 2,Saddle Tan



Cole Haan Hand-Woven Leather Cover for Kindle 2,Dark Brown


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never had either one so I can't say personally, but if you do a search on the board I think you will find some discussion of it.  I can remember at least one person saying they didn't like the feel of the woven but I'm sure it's a personal preference.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the chocolate woven cover and it is beautiful!  The leather is so soft, rich and elegant looking.  Also, it is amazingly light.  The only drawback it that is doesn't have a latch to keep it closed.  I love it.


----------



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

kari said:


> I have never had either one so I can't say personally, but if you do a search on the board I think you will find some discussion of it. I can remember at least one person saying they didn't like the feel of the woven but I'm sure it's a personal preference.


Kari - Duh! I never even saw that search box. I feel dumb but that's not anything new.

I searched about the woven Cole Haan cover and it is loved more than not. If I order it, then the pebble cover will probably become available right after it's too late to return.

I have the M-Edge prodigy in fuschia and it's okay. I may like it better when I can buy the e-illuminator light for it.

This is really difficult.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Reneaudunn said:


> Kari - Duh! I never even saw that search box. I feel dumb but that's not anything new.
> 
> I searched about the woven Cole Haan cover and it is loved more than not. If I order it, then the pebble cover will probably become available right after it's too late to return.
> 
> ...


LOL no need to feel dumb but glad you found some info. on it. I knew I had read some stuff before but couldn't remember details. Yep, tough decisions!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh!  I forgot to mention that the inside has the softest suede that you have ever put your hands on.

No, I don't work for Cole Haan.    I just get excited about nice things.  I love my Oberon covers too.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention that the inside has the softest suede that you have ever put your hands on.


Ooh, I'd have to agree with that! It certainly fits the criterion in the OP for a cover "that has a good feel while reading". Both Cole Haans have the same goat suede lining which feels like a baby's skin!
The main difference between the two other than the exterior leather is that the woven one has a rigid insert in the cover, and the pebbled is flexible, like a heavyweight leather jacket.

I have the pebbled, which I love. I bought and returned the bronze weave. I think I got a defective one, since the rigid insert seemed warped and the cover would not lie flat. The woven exterior did seem a little rough, but I think that was because of the metallic finish making the leather a little stiff. I believe the dark brown probably has a softer feel since it isn't treated (painted?).



Reneaudunn said:


> I searched about the woven Cole Haan cover and it is loved more than not. If I order it, then the pebble cover will probably become available right after it's too late to return.


If that does happen, you could always sell it on eBay (or here). At least the chocolate weave is still available. I'm thinking the pebbled one has been out of stock so long, maybe it was a one time thing, available only for the initial release of K2. I could be wrong though..


----------



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh what to do, what to do!

I went to our Kindleboards link to Amazon, ready to click the woven one, but I need to sleep on this.

In my heart I want the soft pebble cover.  However, logic tells me the firmer woven cover will accomodate my Mighty Brite better.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Now they come with hinges!

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Woven-Patent-Leather/dp/B0026IBJSQ%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0026IBJSQ


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice find! Here are our affiliate links for those hinged cases:


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish I would have know about the hinges....I would have waited to buy mine.  Those are so beautiful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's my job as Accessories Moderator to point out that you can have more than one cover...  



Betsy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's my job as Accessories Moderator to point out that you can have more than one cover...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I agree but the problem is that I have only had my Kindle for not even 1 entire month yet and I have 4 covers already. (Thanks to my non-existent self-control and these boards)  PLUS I will be ordering a peacock blue Oberon when they are available. Although that red woven cover sure is pretty........


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I had the bronze cover, and I returned it because it shed from the lining, when it was folded over and I was reading, all over my black pants.

Also it was rough on my hands the woven part, but I like things that are very soft, so that's just me.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's my job as Accessories Moderator to point out that you can have more than one cover...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


what about more than 2 or 3


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooohhh...that purple Cole Haan cover is calling my name - anything named tanzanite definitely has my attention.  Does anyone already have one of the patent cole haan covers and is there a personal picture around here somewhere?  I do wonder about the feeling in the hands while reading and the interior, etc.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

i wish they had a dark interior. i prefer the dark interiors of the amazon & oberon covers.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, I just wanted to mention that there are now hinged Cole Haan covers available from Amazon other than the woven models. There's a pebble leather saddle tan, a pebble leather black, a smooth leather dark brown, and a smooth leather black. All four of these will be available in just a few days (May 2nd). I'm going to order one of them, but they all look so nice I don't know how I'll choose just one!

Clickable links:


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Hi, I just wanted to mention that there are now hinged Cole Haan covers available from Amazon other than the woven models. There's a pebble leather saddle tan, a pebble leather black, a smooth leather dark brown, and a smooth leather black. All four of these will be available in just a few days (May 2nd). I'm going to order one of them, but they all look so nice I don't know how I'll choose just one!


You're right, now all 7 covers have hinges!

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1241060087/ref=sr_gnr_aps?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cole%20haan%20hinge%20kindle&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lilly said:


> You're right, now all 7 covers have hinges!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1241060087/ref=sr_gnr_aps?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cole%20haan%20hinge%20kindle&tag=kbpst-20


That's pretty cool but kind of a shame for those who ordered before (not me!).


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a little worried about being able to fold back the patent woven cover.  Patent leather tends to be a little more rigid than others...the regular woven would be different, I think.  what do you all think?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I had tried the grain cover and the smooth leather cover. The smooth leather folded back with no problems and the grain cover really was harder to get it to fold flat. Mainly because they reenforced the leather in the spine which made it harder to get it to stay back along the spine. I ended up selling one and giving one away to a friend as a gift.

I just ordered the smooth leather in dark brown. I have tried a few covers but I really liked this one and they have fixed what I considered the problems with it. The pocket is now flush with the case and no more elastic corner straps which the little I could see it would be long before they strecthed out completely. Also it looks now like when the case is closed, it will stay closed. Before it never closed flat and even in the pics at amazon with the old style it didn't close all the way. This cover was also amazingly lighter than anything else I have used so even with hinges I would imagine its still real light.

Cole Haan Hand-Stained Smooth Leather Cover for Kindle 2 with Hinge,Dark Brown


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, they make some pretty cool covers.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I had tried the grain cover and the smooth leather cover. The smooth leather folded back with no problems and the grain cover really was harder to get it to fold flat. Mainly because they reenforced the leather in the spine which made it harder to get it to stay back along the spine. I ended up selling one and giving one away to a friend as a gift.
> 
> I just ordered the smooth leather in dark brown. I have tried a few covers but I really liked this one and they have fixed what I considered the problems with it. The pocket is now flush with the case and no more elastic corner straps which the little I could see it would be long before they strecthed out completely. Also it looks now like when the case is closed, it will stay closed. Before it never closed flat and even in the pics at amazon with the old style it didn't close all the way. This cover was also amazingly lighter than anything else I have used so even with hinges I would imagine its still real light.


Thank you, Lisanr...I appreciate the info on folding back...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

When you say the grain cover, do you mean the pebble grain leather or the woven leather? I am thinking of ordering the saddle tan pebble grain but not if it's difficult to fold back or flat. I like the saddle better than the dark brown in the pictures.

I had tried the grain cover and the smooth leather cover. The smooth leather folded back with no problems and the grain cover really was harder to get it to fold flat. Mainly because they reenforced the leather in the spine which made it harder to get it to stay back along the spine. I ended up selling one and giving one away to a friend as a gift.

I
[/quote]


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I mean the saddle grain cover. It folds back but it is floppy and didn't fold back flat. But then again it probably eventually will wants the leather softens. I had one with the older design. I just received the smooth leather in dark brown with hinges on the new design and I can tell you they improved pretty much everything that was wrong with it before . I keep looking at pictures of the saddle grain cover and it looks like they fixed the main reason it didn't fold back really well. That was because they doubled the amount of leather in the spine. In pictures of the new model vs the old model it really looks like that is no longer the case. My smooth leather case is 5.5 ounces so I love how light it is. The grain case was over 7 ounces (at least the last model was and shipping weight shows it to be about 3 ounces more that the smooth leather) so for me that is a factor in which I chose.


----------



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

Reneaudunn said:


> I want a K2 cover that has a good feel while reading. I've been waiting for the Cole Haan pebble leather cover forever. Instead I'm wondering how the woven leather cover feels. Does it feel as good as the pebble leather? Is there something that is better?
> 
> Cole Haan Hand-Woven Leather Cover for Kindle 2,Dark Brown


Well, I bought the woven cover and like it a lot. Today I was in Lord & Taylor and, oh no, they have a matching Cole Haan tote. Absolutely beautiful. They would look so perfect together! The price, however, is $400+, but it's on sale 25% off.

I don't intend to buy the tote but I felt I should report its existence.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

OH, that's a gorgeous bag...hobos are my favorite...here's the link

http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/catalog/product.jsp?productId=255114&categoryId=306193&productGroup=

edited to include this lovely bag, too..

http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/catalog/product.jsp?productId=194309&categoryId=306193&productGroup=194311


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Reneaudunn said:


> Well, I bought the woven cover and like it a lot. Today I was in Lord & Taylor and, oh no, they have a matching Cole Haan tote. Absolutely beautiful. They would look so perfect together! The price, however, is $400+, but it's on sale 25% off.
> 
> I don't intend to buy the tote but I felt I should report its existence.


Hi! [waves] How is the woven cover to fold back on itself? Do you read that way?


----------



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooooh - I love the hobo bag even more.  Be still my heart.

The woven cover folds back perfectly.  The leather was a bit stiff at first and I folded it back and forth a few times to loosen it up.  I chose the woven cover because I wanted the extra protection it gave over the soft pebble leather.


----------



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

And yes, I read that way.  The Mighty Bright clips onto the back cover.

The first cover I bought was the MEdge Prodigy that could hold the light (that seems never to make it to market).  I'd still be reading in the dark if I waited for them.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Reneaudunn said:


> Ooooh - I love the hobo bag even more. Be still my heart.
> 
> The woven cover folds back perfectly. The leather was a bit stiff at first and I folded it back and forth a few times to loosen it up. I chose the woven cover because I wanted the extra protection it gave over the soft pebble leather.


Thanks! I've been wondering about folding back the woven covers...oh, and welcome!


----------



## Reneaudunn (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.  I just added my picture so now I'm official.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Reneaudunn said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I just added my picture so now I'm official.


Great picture!


----------

